# First Groom



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is quite the cutie pie! 

Actually, his snout isn't that long and narrow. It is simply a normal poodle face. I personally suggest leaving it shaved as I love a clean, shaven, kissable poodle face.  

I shave my poodles with a 15 blade and I'm pretty sure the groomer uses a 30.

Is he a standard or a mini? He is just so cute! I am partial to browns, anyway


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What a fluffy little doll!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He is adorable!! I love a clean shaven face!! I use a 15 on Vinnie.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He is really cute although I thought these were BEFORE pics. I would have taken of more OR kept it long but straightened it better


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Jazz is a cutie-pie. I don't think his muzzle looks narrow (that's how they are supposed to look!).



AgilityIG said:


> He is adorable!! I love a clean shaven face!! I use a 15 on Vinnie.


How often do you groom with a 15? I'm pretty sure my groomer uses something that cuts shorter than that but Dollie goes in every 4 weeks.

I'll have to admit, I don't know the clipper designations at all.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my GOSH he is cute!  
His face actually isn't as long and narrow as some poodles. Hehas a quite normal, chubby, adorable puppy face. I know how you feel though- it looks SO tiny and skinny in comparison to the fluffy muppet face he may have had before grooming. I barely recognized my dog when he got his first face shave, haha! You'll get used to it. I suggest leaving it shaved as well. It's cleaner, and imo cuter, plus you can avoid the constant "oh is that a doodle??" comments.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Princess Dollie said:


> Jazz is a cutie-pie. I don't think his muzzle looks narrow (that's how they are supposed to look!).
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you groom with a 15? I'm pretty sure my groomer uses something that cuts shorter than that but Dollie goes in every 4 weeks.


I know you're not talking to me but I will answer anyway, LOL!

I use a 15 about every two weeks.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks cm!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I know you're not talking to me but I will answer anyway, LOL!
> 
> I use a 15 about every two weeks.


I do the same thing - use the 15 about every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

I was taught to use a #30 on poodle face and feet, and I love #30 more then #10. I just did #30 on my spoo. Sweet smoooooth! <3


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*First Groom reply*

He is a mini and he is 16 weeks old. I am not a groomer just a poodle owner. I believe my groomer showed me the next size for a hairier face would be a number #7. I don't believe she had a 15 or 30 on display as a possibility. These pictures were not profiles so did not really show the full narrowness of his snout. But desmond's mother is right, I barely recognized him compared to his moppet look before. However, as time goes on I am adjusting to this new look. It clearly distinguishes him as a poodle which is what he is!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think he looks great! His snout doesn't seem narrow at all; you're just not used to a shaved face yet. Beau gets groomed every 3-4 weeks, and while it's kind of fun to see how much softer his face looks as it gets fuzzier, we're always delighted to once again be able to kiss his sweet, clean-shaven, poodley mug.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

He is really cute!!  I agree that his face is not narrow.

I shave my boy wit a #40 since he is showing.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I personally like the clean face. I think it's easier to keep clean and looks very nice. He's a cutie and his color is gorgeous.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Thankyou all for your replies.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

all that jazz said:


> Hi. This is Jazz's first groom. What do you think? Personally I think it looks good. My only question is that his snout is very long and very narrow, which is prominently seen now because he was shaved with a #10 blade. Do you think I should do this next time or leave more hair on his face? Thanks for your replies.


I finally found Jazz - and Oh my goodness what a beautiful dog!!!!!!! he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tenortime (Aug 25, 2010)

How old is Jazz? I really like the cut and Lincoln is scheduled for his first grooming this coming week. He will be 12 weeks this coming Tuesday.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

man he is cute....I used to leave Maggies face long...its kind of a hassle. They drink their water and then turn their face so fast that water falls all over the floor as they walk around. It still gets on the floor now but I think it all falls right by the bowl though. :act-up:


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

and yes it does take a little while to get used to the shaved face. The snout looks soooo long at first to you but you get used to it.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Now, that's a real cutie! I too like to have the girls faces shaved - it's much cleaner.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I love a clean face and use the 10 against the grain but plan to switch to a 15 when I get one. My Husband used to like Hoolies face with a bit more hair on it but now will say "isnt it about time to clip this dogs face " LOL! Your puppy is adorable!


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

He is SO cute! I like his shaved face too. I was using a #10 but it seems to grow too fast, I just bought a #15 to use next.


----------

